# Derealization 24/7ish



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello, 
I am new. 19 and i have DR. maybe a bit of Dp for almost 3 years, and it's very constant. The mornings are when I am at my best...sorta. In the evenings, I cannot stand. The DR gets very worse around this time. I'm usually in my room around this time or somewhere comfortable like my car or somewhere very familiar. I usually feel dizzy, and confused. My speech sucks sometime. Words don't come out the way I want them to. My friends, family, seem weird sometimes. Like different set of people. My head feels so fuzzy!! ugh. I would write more, but this dr and dp is kicking my butt now, but i want to know if anyone has constant DR and some Dp for years... I'm talking constant...haha. we'll i hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Patrick91 (Oct 7, 2010)

koastN said:


> Hello,
> I am new. 19 and i have DR. maybe a bit of Dp for almost 3 years, and it's very constant. The mornings are when I am at my best...sorta. In the evenings, I cannot stand. The DR gets very worse around this time. I'm usually in my room around this time or somewhere comfortable like my car or somewhere very familiar. I usually feel dizzy, and confused. My speech sucks sometime. Words don't come out the way I want them to. My friends, family, seem weird sometimes. Like different set of people. My head feels so fuzzy!! ugh. I would write more, but this dr and dp is kicking my butt now, but i want to know if anyone has constant DR and some Dp for years... I'm talking constant...haha. we'll i hope to hear from you soon.


hi

im suffered from it to about 3 jears. im 19 too. im new too and my english sucks because im from germany. ;








also 24/7


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Patrick91 said:


> my english sucks because im from germany. ;


hahaha, wi tuh hähf se säim probblem !


----------



## Elendil (Mar 26, 2011)

FoXS said:


> hahaha, wi tuh hähf se säim probblem !


I did not laugh for a long time on this forum, thank you!


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

I have it for more than 25 years 24/7. There is a whole bunch of such like us. Don't you feel lonely. You definitely aren't.

Edit for grammatical nonsense.


----------



## Bkbyers (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm with u ! I went in to it when i was 13 years old !!!! I'm now 37 !! hoping for an answer , to end the nightmare !!!!! Can't say alot about why I'm it ! Just stuck , seems like forever !! Everyday is a living hell and has been for along time ! I wish I had some positives for anyone ! Just don't what they would be !!!! STILL IN IT !!! For 27 years !!


----------

